# Take the Caffeine Addiction Diagnosis Quiz



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

QUIZ

I got a rating of mildly addicted to caffeine, but think I am worse than that, but my lower consumption (about 3 cups a day) helped me get a lower rating.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

You are not addicted to caffeine. You are one of the lucky ones since you can take it or leave it as well as still get a nice buzz when you do consume caffeine.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2015)

Mildly addicted.

Meh. I have one lovely mug of coffee per day. If I could only get instant I'd not drink it...


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

3 out of ten: 'You are mildly addicted to caffeine. You could easily break the addiction in a day or two to feel normal without caffeine.'

It's the flavour of coffee I like. I drink decaffeinated after five pm.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

The report for me claimed:

_You are mildly addicted to caffeine. You could easily break the addiction in a day or two to feel normal without caffeine.
_
I do drink iced tea a couple times each day, but water and ice mostly. Coffee (regular) is consumes once or twice a week, usually at church between services and if we go out to breakfast at our local restaurant.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

0 out of 10. The results grid doesn't even account for me. I drink iced tea often, but not daily. 

Seems like the results go easy on you. I'd think 'yes' to "do you plan your day around getting your caffeine fix?" would be problematic in and of itself. You could throw in irritable/impatient, caffeine pills and 4-5 coffees a day (!) and still only be mildly addicted.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

1 out of 10.

Apparently I am lucky. 

We'll see next time I go racing.


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

One of my colleagues is super caffeinated from drinking strong tea all day. While many think of caffeine addiction as being through coffee, tea is out there as well as soda.

Anyway for me 1/10. But that is because I worked hard this summer to reduce my caffeine intake from 3 cups of coffee to 1 cup of coffee a day. That is actually why I'm here. When I had less coffee and relaxed a bit I became interested in listening to music again.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

6 out of 10.

You are moderatly addicted to caffeine. Avoid contact with others until you've had your daily dose.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

My results:

_You are moderatly*(sic)* addicted to caffeine. Avoid contact with others until you've had your daily dose._

Good advice.


----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

http://www.helloquizzy.com/tests/the-caffeine-perception-test

That one is slightly more precise.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

"You are not addicted to caffeine. You are one of the lucky ones since you can take it or leave it as well as still get a nice buzz when you do consume caffeine."
Wonderful, I can stick to my 1-2 cups of tea per day then.


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

You are moderatly addicted to caffeine. Avoid contact with others until you've had your daily dose.

Thank goodness I had my first cup before responding to this thread


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Damn - I've just spilt coffee over the keyboard...


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I am going to have to live with one cup per day. My cardiologist told me today that my habit of 3-4 cups per day is too much. This is partly because I have atrial fibrillation and too much coffee can cause heart palpitations.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Florestan said:


> I am going to have to live with one cup per day. My cardiologist told me today that my habit of 3-4 cups per day is too much. This is partly because I have atrial fibrillation and too much coffee can cause heart palpitations.


I drink six cups of coffee per day.


----------

